# LA Galaxy Cup



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 26, 2017)

​
The Los Angeles Galaxy are proud to be hosting the second LA Galaxy Cup on August 10-13, 2017.

LA Galaxy Boys & Girls Development Teams will be participating in this event.

Tournament format has both a club bracket as well as a development academy showcase.  

*CLUB BRACKET* (Boys & Girls)
August 12-13, 2017

7v7 – 10s to 08s 
9v9 – 07s and 06s 
11v11 – 05s and 04s

*DEVELOPMENT ACADEMY SHOWCASE* (Boys & Girls)
August 10-13, 2017
4 Day Bracket – 1 Game per Day + 1 rest day
9v9 – U12 Boys DA (2006/07) 
11v11 – U13 Boys DA (2005) 
11v11 – U14 Girls DA (2004)

To register use the link- https://lagcup.lagalaxy.com/

For further information call or email Tim Summiel at: (732) 921- 3281; tsummiel@lagalaxy.com


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 31, 2017)

BUMP


----------



## Zvezdas (Jul 31, 2017)

No news on actual DA schedule?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 31, 2017)

Zvezdas said:


> No news on actual DA schedule?


Great question. But I don't know.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 8, 2017)

Teams still needed for these age groups.  

08 Boys
06 Boys
07 Girls
06 Girls

A discount will be given.


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 8, 2017)

Please don't put the 04s on the teeny tiny elementary school turf fields at Juan De Anza.  Those fields are for small sided games.
Thanks!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 8, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> Please don't put the 04s on the teeny tiny elementary school turf fields at Juan De Anza.  Those fields are for small sided games.
> Thanks!


Tango, Juan De Anza is a single sized turf field and not built for small sided. But I will mention to the tourney director.


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 8, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Tango, Juan De Anza is a single sized turf field and not built for small sided. But I will mention to the tourney director.


Thanks.  It is a very small field.  Played on it or one just like it in a final last year and it was a joke.  No width and keepers punting the ball to the other keeper.  It is too crowded for 04 11v11 and doesn't provide enough spacing for any type of passing game or speed on the wings.  Thanks!


----------



## ajaxahi (Aug 9, 2017)

TangoCity said:


> Thanks.  It is a very small field.  Played on it or one just like it in a final last year and it was a joke.  No width and keepers punting the ball to the other keeper.  It is too crowded for 04 11v11 and doesn't provide enough spacing for any type of passing game or speed on the wings.  Thanks!


Joke is right Tango. Dimensions are 100 x 55. Compare that to the turf fields at Stub Hub which are 110 x 75. Meanwhile all of the boys in this tournament (flight 2 included) get the nice 105 x 65 grass fields at UCLA. The girls definitely drew the short straw in this tournament!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 10, 2017)

One G08 team needed. Cost $200.


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 10, 2017)

04s are officially on the tiny field.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 10, 2017)

Doesn't look like the DA group came together....bummer


----------



## Woobie06 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello All,

My feedback is as follows....My DD's team played in the tournament 9v9...Dana Middle School on Saturday, 2 games.  Thought the event was well run.  Field was fine size wise, just very long grass, coupled with the morning dampness, play was slow, but improved in the afternoon as the field dried.  On Sunday played at UCLA and the 9x9 fields were so small gk's were punting one hoppers to the opposing gk's and some taking a bounce going over the goal or just wide .  Very crowded for 9v9 and difficult at times to connect passes...we watched both boys and girls games.  Definitely not the type of style our kids were used to, but the play was fast paced and plenty of action at either end.  It was interesting for a change, but not really conducive to the style the team usually plays.  At the end of the day the kids had fun, and I think the parents were worried about the fields more than the kids.


----------

